# Post pictures of where you live



## Diphenhydramine

So it was a beautiful day today, so I decided to take some pictures of the area where I live; the good bits anyway! They're mostly from public transport; train & bus. Some are taken on foot; just from my phone, I'm quite a bad photographer lolz.

So it was then suggested that I make a thread, so meh, why not. Try keep this to personal photography though; posting pics from wikipedia commons is lame.

York, GB & Outskirts;










Railway station.










War memorial.










British buses!










River Ouse










Somewhere in town 










Random church










Fields










Moar fields


----------



## sinistralpal

Here are a couple pics of Vancouver:



















And here's Gloucester....











:laughing:


----------



## danicx

Someone already did Vancouver? Well.



These are in my pc album, a couple pics I've taken here in the summer .... you can't see the city or anything but these remind me of what I love about Vancouver:























...& then I took these this month, from up near the mountains in North Vancouver, looking over West Van:


----------



## haplo




----------



## Calvaire

Sine my town is to small and there's nothing there I'm also putting the stuff near me that I love : )









view from my house in the winter..I know it's sideways









another view from my house









"downtown" of the town where I went to school,I consider it my home town anyway









The falls. it's actually taller than niagara : )









SYLVAN BEACH! this is my little amusement park I love this god damn place so much









sylvan beach again 









Whenever I look out into the lake I see this island it's called Frenchman's island I have ALWAYS
wanted to visit it one day I will I swear.









The lighthouse on Frenchman's island.


Also there's a really romatic story about Frenchman's Island I just don;t feel like typing it:tongue:


----------



## sinistralpal

My pictures didn't work, so I am stealing someone elses: 

Burnaby (Vancouver)

Aerial view of Burnaby:










Skytrain station near my house:










Gloucester:

The cathedral










Newent:


----------



## firedell

I will have to get pictures from the internets.

Southport, UK. It's a seaside town. ^__^









The fountain near the Art Center, and shops not far off.




















Our pier.











Skate Park.












Botanic Gardens.


----------



## iDane

Welcome to Hell (aka Arizona): 

Credit for the first photo goes here, the rest were taken by myself.


----------



## Theaetetus

iDane said:


> Welcome to Hell (aka Arizona)


The temp only just broke 100. It's the coldest summer in 15 years.

http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/4294/dsc02323x.jpg

Below: Canadians migrating south for the winter.

http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/9933/dsc00732vv.jpg

http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/7407/dsc00755k.jpg

http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/3943/dsc00992j.jpg

http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/4935/dsc01015v.jpg

http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/4015/dsc01057hr.jpg

(Below is actually Fort Mohave, but the only major difference is that they have living grass and fewer houses.

http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/3656/dsc01134q.jpg


----------



## Alima

Northern Indiana
(I didn't take the pics)










The beach is the main attraction.


----------



## Black Rabbit

I live in sexy hell. La Quinta, California (By Palm Springs)









I have a view of these mountains from my apartment










They have what's called "wind farms" about 15 minutes away from me. It's almost cool and almost worth mentioning. 











Yeah so basically I live in a desert golf community where people come to vacation in the winter. I literally just moved here so I'm still trying to figure out what I can do besides melt into a sad puddle during the summer.


----------



## thewindlistens

Maribor, Slovenia.


----------



## PorlockVisitor

My brain...


----------



## AirMarionette

mysterysolved said:


> My brain...


OH, man!
This is mine:










Fundamentally identical with individual convolutions!
Gyral folding pattern differs regardless of genetic similarity (for which supposedly only 1% of genome accounts)! AHH! *Melts*

Now Kevin needs to enlarge his avatar, hurrhurr.

P.S. Izzat really your brain?


----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## PorlockVisitor

AirMarionette said:


> P.S. Izzat really your brain?


No 
I've never had my brain scanned... I've always wanted to though.
But for emblematic purposes we will say its mine.


----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Vaka

Here are some deceptively flattering pictures of my city:




























USS Lexington









The Harbor Bridge









A cute little sailboat!


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## KrystRay

This is my pool at my condo


----------



## Aßbiscuits

*I'm slightly embarrassed to post pics of my little town after seeing all these cities :O.*










*Look at the grime :crazy: this river is up the road from me.*










*This is an overview of the whole town.*



























*
This is a medieval gate close to my house (I live right on the outskirt of town so most of the famous historical places are close to my house).*










*This was once one of the biggest bridges in Europe. It's just down a river bank from my house. I come here often with my friends or walking my dog.*




































*
This place holds a hell of a lot of history, but besides that I like the atmosphere around the place. I think you can even feel it in these photos. 
*



















*There isn't great sources though. I want to capture what I love about my town in my own pictures. Might do that tomorrow. I have lots already.*






*town drunk <3.*


----------



## Calvaire

Oh assbiscuits you have no idea what a small town is lol To me your town is pretty big.









From the A over to where you see all the parrell roads (one which i live on :X) that's My town.It's really a hamlet.
But here's some Pictures Of Chittenango where I went to school and is pretty Much like my home town but not Uhm exactly since I don't really 'live' there haha









View From the top of chittenango Falls.









Actual Falls









Overview Of My highschool (the bigger building toward the center) The other one is the little elemntary..I didn't
go to that one.









Follow the Yellow Brick...Sidewalk hhaha
(Yes L Frank Baum was born here it's the only claim to fame Oh and dave mira if you're into BMX)


----------



## Nostalgic

assbiscuits said:


> *I'm slightly embarrassed to post pics of my little town after seeing all these cities :O.*[/B]


Don't be! Your town looks gorgeous.


----------



## sonicdrink

The above are mine. The rest are not.


----------



## DemonAbyss10

hmmm let me dig up a few.... all of this within a 5 minute walk...


----------



## kindaconfused

iDane said:


> Welcome to Hell (aka Arizona):
> 
> Credit for the first photo goes here, the rest were taken by myself.


Hey, I can see the building I work in (in pics 2 and 3)!


----------



## viva

My college campus:

















The river nearby:









And the city ten minutes away:









Local art museum:









Needless to say, I love it here.


----------



## Promethea

Well, my first thought was that DPH's cuteness can't be contended.. then I saw photos of the most lovely landscapes ever.. some of these photos are breath-taking.

My city:


----------



## entperson

I love my city.
























































So effing wonderful. :crazy:


----------



## SyndiCat

Pictures have taken myself.









































































































































Summer / Winter


----------



## SyndiCat

I live right down there...











Down town, first snow in autumn of 2007. 
It ain't as cold as people might think.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

this one is facing east and I live 10mins out of the city to the top left near that river bend 









Used to have fish'n'chips on the bench one inch in from the middle left.. or on the grass behind it back in 2007-2008.









the inner city during peak time.... just kidding looks like a sunday


----------



## Banjo

I took these myself, this one from our balcony:









This one is a stone's throw away:


----------



## Ziwosa

Took all the photos myself.


----------



## Gracie

Cork city, Ireland:

Patrick's hill -


















The_ gaol_, or old prison -









Shandon bells, or "the four-faced liar" because the clocks never tell the same time...









an overview :happy:


----------



## zyzzyva

Wales, my summer/autumn home.


































Cumbria, my winter/spring home.


----------



## Ziwosa

Nice beach :O


----------



## Banjo

Taken today:


----------



## negativnein

Motherfucking snow in my motherfucking garden!

Taken: just now.




























Bonus tracks include:


----------



## acey86

They are of the city (Brisbane) Taken by yours-truly aboard a citycat

















pictures of theme park









Picture of a park near me








sunrise circa 4:15am - no i hadnt been to bed yet









kangaroos in my backyard (yes it does happen)








the glasshouse mountains up the road








steve irwin at the oz zoo (prior death...obviously)








sunset over the trees


----------



## Banjo

Taken today:









Some days ago:


----------



## negativnein

Today:






































This is not snow. This is madness!


----------



## zyzzyva

BEACH SNOW









ELECTRIC FENCE SNOW


----------



## Seeker99

Can't be bothered to take any photos, so...

Blue Mountains:









My house from Google maps (which I find incredibly creepy):


----------



## Choptop

What on earth is that crazy white all over the ground?! Heh.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

My town is stylistically all over the place, featuring some of the most beautiful places in the Netherlands as well as some extremely ugly ones.


It's surrounded by beautiful countryside with lots of water, grazing livestock, reeds and birds... a great place to go boating, or iceskating if it's a cold winter:




















The river that the town is based next to:




















It's always been an industrial town




















The traditional houses and windmills that still exist in some places draw a lot of tourists and are quite lovely:




















Some of the new architecture (still under construction) is extravagant to say the least, drawing upon traditional styles but it kind of looks like it was made out of Lego. Many people hate it and i must admit it's pretty silly, especially the hotel made out of tiny houses stacked on top of eachother... but it's a huge improvement, and at least it's colorful and unique:





























Downtown:




















My old neighborhood, which has since been demolished and rebuilt, quite stylishly i might add:


----------



## Darkestblue

That big green building is blowing my mind, Cephalonimbus.:shocked:


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Jazzanova said:


> That big green building is blowing my mind, Cephalonimbus.:shocked:


It's insane, isn't it :crazy:

Well it all used to be anonymous, gray concrete. Boring, ugly and dirty. This new stuff may be ridiculous, but it definitely has character. It's a cluttered mess right now, but the artist's impressions of the finished project are promising:


----------



## Dreamer

Google Maps is stupid. They never update. A house I lived in nearly 2 years ago still has my mum's old cars parked outside. They got sold off a year ago. LOL

I live in a geo-thermal area. So it stinks. When you look at my city from on top of a hill or something. All you see is steam coming out from random places. Like when you are driving along and steam is coming out of the drainage systems lol. My city smells like sulphur. Sometimes it's not that bad. But mostly it makes you feel sick. I haven't got used to it at all. Never will. It kinda smells like egg sandwiches

view out to the lake








some random river. Don't know where it is located though








steam coming out the water








view over city


----------



## pretty.Odd

This is my apartment during the spring.









This is my apartment during the winter.


----------



## SuperDevastation




----------



## The Exception

Minneapolis, MN


----------



## clear moon

Took some pictures walking to the station with my phone...


























'twas a treacherous journey


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

I didn't take any of these pictures by the way, but it is where I live.


----------



## Stillwater

I didn't take this and just ran across this picture on Tumblr, I live in the upper left corner an inch down from the top, I can see my building.


----------



## sonicdrink

these are from 30 minutes ago...


----------



## MonieJ

I took this from a movin vehicle but I was not drivin!!!!:crazy::tongue: 
just some countryside and I bet you cnt tell it's wintertime


----------



## Pachacutie

Yes. We have electricity. 

Usually.


----------



## efromm

Here is a photo of Hayden Lake and the surrounding area where I live in Idaho. I live in Hayden.










This is a photo of the coeur d alene resort which is on coeur d alene lake. Which is not too far from Hayden. Their are a lot of lakes around here.










This would be the other side of the city of coeur d alene. Its spread out over the years.










This is Sanders beach. I go there a lot in the summer time to swim and scuba dive.

All photos taken by me. I love taking pictures...


----------



## ii V I

The Jazz District... Really the only thing worth showing...


----------



## Lokkye

(hehe I wish >.>)


----------



## chookie

Cottesloe Beach in the day









Cottesloe at sunset









City skyline









Fremantle (Freo) yacht club









Small glimpse of Kings Park, the largest inner city park in the world









A kangaroo paw (plant obviously)


----------



## Crystall

Some images I took last summer and last winter of my little Swedish city.




























The view from my balcony:


----------



## error

I used to live in a tree house. I wonder if I could find some pictures of the place, I know I have some in tangible form. It wasn't a real tree house, but it was only the second floor and it had three decks. And the largest deck had a tree growing right up beside it. The leaves gave ample cover from the sun and it was always beautiful in the summer. And sometimes with all the decks I'd pretend the place was a pirate ship. People looked at me funny when they'd roll into the driveway and I'd be like, "We have a ship on the line! Ahoy, landlubbers!!!" I think it was because it was last year, and I was twenty-two. Also outside of my home I'm stone faced and stoic. But in home, I can be lively, dramatic and unusually loud.

I need to find a picture of the place now!


----------



## Scruffy

Detroit,





































A nasty, ghetto, and grimy-ass place; but honestly, the city is quite beautiful.


----------



## efromm

I gotta say that what has happened to Detroit is a crying shame. Wish I could have seen it in it's hey day. Great photos. I was looking at some photos of Detroit last night on flickr...


----------



## viva

I grew up near a small beach town...









before fireworks on the fourth of july









on main street

Now I live outside a major city. : )









downtown









my college campus









at the river

(all photos taken by me)


----------



## MonieJ

Lol srry some of these were taken while I was a passanger in a car


----------



## blit

In los angeles, outside of downtown.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Muck Fe said:


> In los angeles, outside of downtown.


Is this Griffith Park?


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

Brooklyn/New York City























































Greatest city upon the earth in my opinion.


----------



## blit

Troisi said:


> Is this Griffith Park?


No, this is about 8 miles away from griffth.


----------



## Scruffy

The every-grainy cellphone picture, but hey, I was at work.

Michigan gets a pretty badass sky.


----------



## blit

Scruffy said:


>


The background of the picture looks like it's burning.
What time of day was this taken?


----------



## Absurdist




----------



## Scruffy

@Muck Fe

Last year in July, round 9:15 (phone timestamps are so badass). Yeah, I was simply amazed by the sky. I work at a place that runs Go-Cart rides, and I actually stopped working for a bit to just sit on the track and watch.


----------



## MonieJ

Absurdist said:


>



Awesome Daytona is one of my fav vacation spots! Florida ftw!!


----------



## Absurdist

@MonieJ 
I hate this town. If it was a place i vacationed at and not lived in, i'd would like this place a lot.


----------



## MonieJ

@Absurdist
ahh understandable I live in Gainesville so bein closer to the beach just sounds awesome


----------



## Absurdist

MonieJ said:


> @Absurdist
> ahh understandable I live in Gainesville so bein closer to the beach just sounds awesome


I actually attend school out here; i'm certain you could guess which one. This town has done a lot of conflicting things for me.










I really do like this place, i just hate the reason why i am here.


The beach is one of the best things this town has.


----------



## JoanCrawford

snowangel said:


> A few photos I took early this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere in Michigan.


Absolutely gorgeous. Here in DC we get extremely cold weather but we don't get the beautiful snow to go with it that often. -__-


----------



## tanstaafl28

*'Nuff Said*









Guess where I live?


----------



## Blazy

gangnam district, seoul, south korea

'quiet' isn't part of the vocabulary at this place unless you live in the 21st floor like i am


----------



## VictoriaB

This is during the beginning of fall so it wasn't as green as normal.


----------



## dinitrophenol

VictoriaB said:


> This is during the beginning of fall so it wasn't as green as normal.


Would this happen to be in California or Oregon?


----------



## dinitrophenol

Taken from my roof yesterday.










A favorite hiking spot of mine, with San Francisco and the Bay in the distance.










Where I tie up my victims.


----------



## VictoriaB

dinitrophenol said:


> Would this happen to be in California or Oregon?


Pretty close, its Idaho.


----------



## dinitrophenol

VictoriaB said:


> Pretty close, its Idaho.


Oh cool. What's your address?


----------



## VictoriaB

dinitrophenol said:


> Oh cool. What's your address?


haha...no.


----------



## dinitrophenol

VictoriaB said:


> haha...no.


that joke would've been funnier if it wasn't over text, I swear.


----------



## VictoriaB

dinitrophenol said:


> that joke would've been funnier if it wasn't over text, I swear.


Yea text kind of comes off a bit creepy..


----------



## dinitrophenol

@VictoriaB

Well that makes two women who have called me creepy/weird today... Must be doing something right.

Today was a good day.

Also got a good laugh from that video imagining myself doing all that creepy shit, HA!


----------



## Juggvard

From the tvättstuga about a week ago or so.


----------



## NT the DC

I took the pictures myself  haha


----------



## Dauntless

NT the DC said:


> View attachment 63249
> 
> View attachment 63250
> 
> 
> I took the pictures myself  haha


Ugh. Must you remind me of the nightmare?

:kitteh:


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro




----------



## Nastorm

Those are summer ones.


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher

Australia


----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Dauntless

unINFalliPle said:


> View attachment 64012


Okay, I am going to forgive the S WORD if you tell me that is a university? Hopeful face here


----------



## Leliel

Oh_no_she_DIDNT said:


> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happy: ( @_Missa_ )


Hey, I think I live near you :tongue:


----------



## TwistedMuses

I live in a small quiet town, pretty much boring. It was renovated a bit near the lakeside last year.


----------



## Empecinado

Took this while working outside today.


----------



## Swede

Empecinado said:


> Took this while working outside today.


Wow, that is beautiful!

I live in an area with a lot of open fields too.


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength

Whelp, this is where i live.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli

My school, and the interesting destinations a minute's walk away.


----------



## Shabby

View from my university campus. Beirut, Lebanon


----------



## Kyora

I live in a small village ^^







I took a picture of my garden (I live with my parents)







and the most beautiful tree in my garden


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Kyora said:


> I live in a small village ^^
> View attachment 74102
> 
> I took a picture of my garden (I live with my parents)
> View attachment 74101
> 
> and the most beautiful tree in my garden
> View attachment 74103


Wow, it looks so beautiful there!


----------



## ghostly

I don't have many good quality photos of my area that I've taken myself, so I just used Google Maps, haha.


----------



## JamesSteal




----------



## Jebediah

NeonBomb said:


> there is a giant needle in the needle of my city


Another Dub on Perc? :shocked:


----------



## 3053

jebediah said:


> another dub on perc? :shocked:



omg hello fellow dub how are you


----------



## Honeythief

I live in this city


----------



## Jebediah

NeonBomb said:


> omg hello fellow dub how are you


I'm fine. I've just been enjoying the monsoon we've been having the last few days! How about you? :laughing:


----------



## kadda1212




----------



## NT the DC

Disclaimer: I don't live here.


----------



## Dauntless

NEGATIVE THANK! 
Rebuttal post:

Hourly Weather Forecast for Anchorage - weather.com


----------



## RandomNote

Some random pic form the state but it sums it up pretty well.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Just googled image searched my town, this was my favorite one..


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Second favorite...and one that's more relevant to summer.


----------



## Pupsu

This is my hometown in Rovaniemi, Finland. It's the real Lapland. I lived there until I was around 20 years old. Really miss the place now!


----------



## necrodeathmortem

Meet Zelzate, Belgium:










Our fishing pond, with adjacent Seveso-class tar refinery.










One of the largest bridges of it's kind in the world. On average we lose 2.5 hours a week (= a year and a quarter during the course of a lifetime!!!) waiting in front of it...










Our braindead centre with what has to be one of the ugliest churches known to mankind.










For some bizarre reason we also have a marina. I'm really curious to know how archaeologists from a-thousand-or-so years in the future will make sense of this.


----------



## TwistedMuses

* *




The name.








A cosy winter evening.








Late spring evening.








Catholic chapel on one of seven hills of my town.








The great cathedral of Anthony from Padova.








Calm evening in the town center.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Here are some more that give a broader view of my town.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

I really enjoy looking at pictures from all the other places here, especially the ones in Europe, makes me want to travel badly.


----------



## Emtropy

My city isn't as stunningly beautiful as some of the places on here, but I still like it.


----------



## TwistedMuses

opeth98 said:


> View attachment 76114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My city isn't as stunningly beautiful as some of the places on here, but I still like it.


I wish I lived somewhere like this place. Love the second picture :kitteh:


----------



## Emtropy

TwistedM said:


> I wish I lived somewhere like this place. Love the second picture :kitteh:


:kitteh: there are loads of buildings like that around. And many cobbled streets


----------



## Dolorous Haze

opeth98 said:


> View attachment 76114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My city isn't as stunningly beautiful as some of the places on here, but I still like it.


I know where you liiiive. (Sorry, I wasn't going to say anything, but I feel smart and creepy. lol)

This is where I'll hopefully be living in September.


* *

















I mainly like it because it's extremely close to places like this :

* *










































:kitteh:

I live in a boring old housing estate at the moment.  But I'm reasonably close to places like this.

* *
































In case you can't tell, I like water, woods and the countryside. :tongue:


----------



## Emtropy

Dolorous Haze said:


> I know where you liiiive. (Sorry, I wasn't going to say anything, but I feel smart and creepy. lol)
> 
> This is where I'll hopefully be living in September.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mainly like it because it's extremely close to places like this :
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kitteh:
> 
> I live in a boring old housing estate at the moment.  But I'm reasonably close to places like this.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you can't tell, I like water, woods and the countryside. :tongue:


:O *grabs tools and starts bordering up doors and windows*

Just kidding, of course. Most people welcome in my house, which is actually 4 miles on the outskirts of that city. But where I live is kinda shitty (rhyme!) so I thought I wouldn't spoil the morale of this thread and post pictures of grey, English suburbia. 

Those places are stunning! I also love woods, water, and the countryside  I can't return the smart-and-creepy comment, so where abouts in Ireland (i know this much!) do you live?  

A little further than the city, but still reasonably close, are places such as

































(I suck at posting things on here....sorry for the incoherent mess that is this post)


----------



## Dolorous Haze

opeth98 said:


> :O *grabs tools and starts bordering up doors and windows*
> 
> Just kidding, of course. Most people welcome in my house, which is actually 4 miles on the outskirts of that city. But where I live is kinda shitty (rhyme!) so I thought I wouldn't spoil the morale of this thread and post pictures of grey, English suburbia.
> 
> Those places are stunning! I also love woods, water, and the countryside  I can't return the smart-and-creepy comment, so where abouts in Ireland (i know this much!) do you live?
> 
> A little further than the city, but still reasonably close, are places such as
> 
> View attachment 76122
> 
> 
> View attachment 76123
> 
> View attachment 76124
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76125
> 
> 
> (I suck at posting things on here....sorry for the incoherent mess that is this post)


The first set of pictures are from Galway/Connemara and the second set are from the south east area. :tongue: I love the English countryside too. It always reminds me of this : 




The novel more than the song. :kitteh: lol


----------



## Emtropy

Dolorous Haze said:


> The first set of pictures are from Galway/Connemara and the second set are from the south east area. :tongue: I love the English countryside too. It always reminds me of this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The novel more than the song. :kitteh: lol


I'm gonna google images that shit. Because that is how I spend my spare time. roud:

I've yet to read Wuthering Heights, but I can imagine what it's like :tongue:


----------



## Pixzelina

I've lived in this city (London Ontario) since I was 3 weeks old.  I love it.. though the east end where I live now 75% of people are trashy scum. The north/west area of my city is the best 
people wise.


----------



## Mattylad

So good David Bowie mentioned it in Life on Mars.


----------



## Dolorous Haze

Mattylad said:


> So good David Bowie mentioned it in Life on Mars.


That thing in the background looks kinda like a penis. lol It's very beautiful though. :tongue:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

:laughing:


----------



## Mattylad

Dolorous Haze said:


> That thing in the background looks kinda like a penis. lol It's very beautiful though. :tongue:


Now you've just ruined it


----------



## TwistedMuses

These pictures I post here are not mine thou. Today I stumbled upon this beauty~








This photograph belongs to _Jonkus photography_.


----------



## Xenograft

Oh, you know, just the best city of all time.


----------



## VinnieBob

here are some more I took this weekend






























pictured are cherry, apple, red oak, azalea


----------



## VinnieBob

and more
View attachment 121762
View attachment 121770


----------



## Swede

View from our back yard:


----------



## Promethea

Lone flower among the pine straw on my hike today. Notice the engorged pinkish-purple scrotum; it becomes this way in the spring to attract a lady flower of the same species whos dtf. So beautiful.


----------



## Jebediah

Gracie said:


> LOL, saw that on reddit this morning and actively missed Ireland...


Shit! I didn't reply to this?? I have _memories_ of replying to this. What the fuck is wrong with me?? :shocked:

Sorry Gracie!


----------



## Mcunkin Hamester

Here are some shots taken close to my house.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

It's iconic, it's Chicago.











Here's one of our children playing in the street.












Tie a yellow ribbon around the old... something...












This is a Google map of popular spots around town:












It's a little known fact, but we actually give you a souvenir gun when you come to visit:











Our theater and plays are as cheery as our people:











Welcome to Illinois, where:










roud:


----------



## 7rr7s

Mo-Town. Motor City. Murder City. The D. Home of the Detroit Tigers and Hockey Town. Consistently rated one of the best cities for sports fans, and home to some of the best live venues in the nation. Lions, Tigers, Detroit. The birth place of techno, the former powerhouse of the automotive industry. Crime, art, sports, politics, struggle and redemption. It all beats to the same pulse. It's a gritty place, a raw wounded animal of a city. But it's got heart. It still keeps fighting. Someday it will be great again. This is the Real Detroit. This is the Detroit I know. 



Abandoned train station. 










The inside of an abandoned warehouse. I've actually been in this one. It's eerie. 











Well known homeless man who was killed in a hit and run. 









Miguel Cabrera hitting a home run at Comerica Park.











The Detroit Red Wings at Joe Luis Arena.











Ford Field where the Lions lose mostly. 










Detroit Electronic Music Festival known to locals as DEMF. 










We've had it hard, but we party hard. No one parties like Detroit.










We sow new seeds. We rebuild. 










Detroit can play the blues, especially at our Jazz Festival.










We're cultured people. We enjoy the Diego Rivera murals at the Detroit Institute of Arts.










We have a legacy of being fighters. Joe Loius's Fist.










We have a tenacious spirit. The Spirit of Detroit.










When the sun goes down the city comes alive. This is Detroit at sunset.


----------



## TheCityCesspool

Don't forget the nearby yearly noise fest (would be fine if I didn't live right next to it):


----------



## 7rr7s

TheCityCesspool said:


> Don't forget the nearby yearly noise fest (would be fine if I didn't live right next to it):
> 
> View attachment 132313
> 
> 
> View attachment 132321


Haha yes. Dream Cruise runs right through parts that are more South than the South.


----------



## illusiondesirekarma

Tennessee

Sent from my Z660G using Tapatalk


----------



## SysterMatic

I live in Italy, that's the city where I live.

* *





























































I hate the place in the last photo: everytime I'll pass under a street lamp there is a 98% change that it'll go off for some strange reason. Is really disturbing, i swear.


----------



## SteveJackson

Nice photos... There are millions of beautiful places on Earth.


----------



## SteveJackson

milti said:


> After the year 2000, my city has become way too crowded, dusty, polluted, and basically looks like crap. But since it's my hometown and I grew up here, I am fiercely loyal towards it.
> 
> #1
> Here's one of its more beautiful main roads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> Here's a hailstorm in progress (we get a lot of these pre-monsoon):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3
> Here is a picture of a famous road (Brigade Road) back in the days of the British, in the early years of the 20th century:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4
> And here's what Brigade Road looks like today:


Where is this place?


----------



## 66393




----------



## Scarab

My backyard.


----------



## VinnieBob

these are pics of my hometown in upstate n.y. that's lake Ontario and great sodus bay in the background. the british burned this town in the war of 1812 it also served as a POW camp during WWII to house the Japanese who worked at the fruit farms


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Just testing how to post images on my Damn phone.


----------



## purposive

Wtf


----------



## VinnieBob

here's a pic of alien city my home town


----------



## VinnieBob

Wontlookdown said:


> That honestly looks like a good place to build a wrestling ring at.


beautiful area where's it at? looks like north east


----------



## monemi




----------



## blood roots




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Jebediah said:


> Cider? Are you _trying_ to give yourself the worst headache ever? :laughing:


Nah that stuff (Angry Orchard) taste wicked good but it's tame as a pussycat, I don't feel at all buzzed after drinking 3 bottles.
I've since began drinking it as a chaser after a shot of whiskey, but still no headaches.

That place sells 30pk of Rolling Rock for $13.99, but too much of that stuff would definitely cause me a headache.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

This is another one I took last weekend that I like.


----------



## Uralian Hamster




----------



## bleghc

The video is one I took not just a couple of minutes ago outside of my bedroom window. lol there's a glimpse of my street so it wouldn't be too difficult to know where i _actually_ live but i couldn't care less and neither could you guys - i think? (inb4 that thought backfires) And ooh - it _just_ stopped raining, oddly enough. E

*EDIT*: NEVERMIND - the definition is shit on YouTube, lmao.










This picture, I took two days ago. Posting it just 'cuz it's aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## leftover crack

I love this! I might go out and about and take some pictures tomorrow for you guys.


----------



## Cotillion

Lugano, largest italian-speaking city outside Italy and Switzerland's third most important financial centre






the rest of Switzerland is basically just cows and mountains


----------



## leictreon

Found some pictures of my town in Google Earth. It's pretty... boring.


----------



## bleghc

Taken a couple of months ago in a hiking area near my city.


----------



## Epic Love




----------



## lolalalah

,







From a few days ago, now it's -20ºC here.


----------



## leictreon

hothothothot


----------



## Angina Jolie

lolalalah said:


> View attachment 630394
> ,
> View attachment 630402
> 
> From a few days ago, now it's -20ºC here.


I immediatelly imagined that being Moscow although the slight bit of lettering in first picture doesn't look Russian. Amazingly beautiful <3 snow makes the world glow!


----------



## lolalalah

pomPOM said:


> I immediatelly imagined that being Moscow although the slight bit of lettering in first picture doesn't look Russian. Amazingly beautiful <3 snow makes the world glow!


 It does. And you have a trained eye, haha. It's not Russian. The church, as well as the lateral block of flats from the communist era, though, give off the Moscow impression. It's Bucharest


----------



## Adena

Taken last week, me and my family went hiking. Giv'at Ha'Rakafot, northern Israel, an hour of driving away from my house.


----------



## pwowq




----------



## Angina Jolie

pwowq said:


>


The whole thing including the weather looks so perfect for a sunday hike <3


----------



## ethylene

From this morning:


----------

